# Palomar II Starting



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have run out of room in Palomar I so we cannot delay any more. I was planning to start the expansion last March and time has escaped me and like many others I getting over crowded. Our flock of whites if growing. We need room to separate the flyers from our foundation stock. So we will be starting Palomar II a three section loft that will have a foot print of 13’ x 16’. I would love to go bigger but no more space. Still have one small tree to dig out and then can start the foundation. Still planning to do a raised cement floor with wood siding. Will post some pic as soon as we get in the dirt. Still having fun flying our birds here in Baja Mexico


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

13 x 16 is nothing to sneeze at.. sounds great!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> We have run out of room in Palomar I so we cannot delay any more. I was planning to start the expansion last March and time has escaped me and like many others I getting over crowded. Our flock of whites if growing. We need room to separate the flyers from our foundation stock. So we will be starting Palomar II a three section loft that will have a foot print of 13’ x 16’. I would love to go bigger but no more space. Still have one small tree to dig out and then can start the foundation. Still planning to do a raised cement floor with wood siding. Will post some pic as soon as we get in the dirt. Still having fun flying our birds here in Baja Mexico


Do yourself a favor and make it 12' by 16' instead. Most lumber stock comes in 4' or 8' dimensions. Adding that extra foot will add more cost and effort than the additional size is worth.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait for pics gem! Wish I was closer to help dig that tree!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

ptras said:


> Do yourself a favor and make it 12' by 16' instead. Most lumber stock comes in 4' or 8' dimensions. Adding that extra foot will add more cost and effort than the additional size is worth.


Ptras The loft is 16 x 10 with a 3 ft fly way. Thank for the thought but that extra 3 feet is all wire.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is the floor plan. Still have a tree in thr corner.2nd Loft rev 1-27.jpg

Any feed back welcome.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Behind*

We are way behind. Palomar II was going to be started in March and here we are in Aug and it just getting under way. We were fighting over clouding 5 months ago it gotten no better. Pigeons can kind of take over your life, but it is still all good. Here are two pic of the ground braking Palomar II.

IMG_0888.jpg
IMG_0889.jpg


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

As a way to keep everyone happy I took a day and haft and did a quick Palomar III This will keep our YB happy for now and give us the time to do Palomar II right.

IMG_0878.jpg
IMG_0879.jpg
G_0881.jpg


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a couple more pic for all who asked we have a flight team of 14 only 10 are in Palomar II working to build a release team of 24.


IMG_0885.jpg
IMG_0886.jpg

The last Pic is of Palomar I I thought that was so big and now is so small.


IMG_0887.jpg


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Bro looks good! The birds are looking real healthy!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*It is now started!!!!!*

After many delay the foundation for Palomar II is in the ground. I check back to the first post and it has been 5 months since this project was to get started. Well having children get married take time and lot of MONEY. I will post some pic later today. Still have a lot or rocks and dirt to move before I can put down the floor but we will be working on it a little each day as time permits.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Augest 2011 we built a temp Palomar to hold us over. What was I thinking? All that did was slow down ths ture start of Plaomar II. Well today the floor went down so now I have no good reason for not working on it a little each day. I will post pictures as we go along but with so many false starts I JUST WANTED TO SAY IT IS A GO PROJECT. I am looking forward to all of your advice and coments as we move forward.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well 45 day have gone by and we are still working on getting the walls up.. I'm sure glade i'm not getting paid on pice work. It strange how mant thing come along to take away your time. I should have all the wall up tomorrow and start looking at getting the roof on. This thing keep changing as it go up I can wait to get it done and see just what we built.


----------

